
Kantree – A better alternative to Trello - atit
https://kantree.io
======
Dirlewanger
If you're going to claim "better" than Trello, you need to have a usable demo
preferably only a click away, not a registration form away.

------
emixam
Hi, co-founder of Kantree here. We were not the one submitting and hadn't plan
this for today but we're here to answer any questions you may have :)

~~~
MegaDeKay
I'd like to hear more about the self-hosted option: when that might become
available, estimated pricing, directory service integration, etc.

~~~
emixam
We are starting beta testing the self-hosted version this month among a
limited number of testers. We're integrating with LDAP at first. Pricing
starts at 150$/user/year with discounts the more seats you get. We will adjust
the pricing as customers enroll. If you're interested in joining the beta,
contact us at contact@kantree.io

------
tonyjstark
It looks like it has more features than Trello but for that Trello is really
easy and lightweight. So I don't like the headline saying it is a "better"
alternative. Since right now I don't need all those features Trello is still
the better thing for me. Why not "Kantree - A feature rich alternative to
Trello."

~~~
emixam
We wouldn't have used such a headline but we were not the one submitting this.
We contacted the admins to change it.

------
sjs382
Even if it's better, the lack of private boards (for the free account) keeps
me from even trying it out.

I keep a lot of personal to-do items in private Trello boards. The stuff in
there isn't secret (per se), but I don't want it public either.

~~~
orthecreedence
Agreed. It looks like a really cool project, and I wouldn't mind moving some
open source stuff to it, but only being able to create public boards off the
bat kind of scared me off. Would like to try it out as a personal TODO list
and explore the features before converting a project over.

~~~
jeromeflipo
Organizations lets you create private boards. This way you can try Kantree for
your personal projects without worrying about making anything public.

A big reason for public projects to be free on Kantree because we're big fan
of open source software and want to help developers/communicate manage
projects in the open.

~~~
orthecreedence
Thanks for the response. I suggest you advertise this a bit more clearly on
the pricing page. I went there to see if I could try it personally and ended
up not singing up because it looked like you had to pay to try it privately.
I'm sure more than a few people are in the same boat because, at least in this
thread, it's being compared to Trello which does allow private boards/orgs.

Going to go give it a second look!

~~~
jeromeflipo
Thanks for the input. We'll change the /pricing page to better explain how you
can try Kantree with private boards. We'll also rework the dashboard to show
that you must create your own organization for private boards.

------
boothead
I'd be quite interested in the amount of time/money that's been spent
developing this and the tool set. What would people estimate as a ballpark
figure for resource required to put something like this together?

------
Hates_
Shame there's not a demo board. Being able to go in and play around with some
populated data without having to sign up would be a big plus.

And while this may be a better alternative to Trello, no where do I see _why_
it's a better alternative. It would have be nice to have been sent to a click-
through page that explains the reasons why, with maybe comparisons, to back up
the title :)

~~~
alwaysdark
Found a link[0] to their roadmap board. Seems to be read-only, but at least it
gives you an idea what their UI looks like.

[0] [http://dev.kantree.io/](http://dev.kantree.io/)

------
dotdi
Trellos mobile apps are very strong. Any competitor would have to match those
to get my vote.

------
mmatants
Feels like "Show HN" implies that the submitter is one of the creators of
Kantree, but it does not seem to be the case. Maybe a title change would fix
that implication?

------
untog
Slightly OT, but does anyone know of any good open source Trello clones? I
want to use that kind of UI for an entirely different (non project management
related) purpose and would love to have something I could base it off.

~~~
so0k
haven't used any of these myself, but

[https://github.com/libreboard/libreboard](https://github.com/libreboard/libreboard),
[http://kanboard.net/](http://kanboard.net/),
[https://github.com/mezod/multikanban](https://github.com/mezod/multikanban)

via: [https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-
selfhosted](https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted)

------
woodylondon
Its really nice - one of the better Trello clones. I just wish Trello
development would restart - it seems to have got really slow in the last 6
months with no new major features etc.

~~~
dhagz
They've been working on the Apple Watch app, other than that I think Trello is
pretty feature complete. What other features do you think they need to add?

~~~
mcao
One deal-breaker for me at least is the lack of id numbers on the cards. It's
much easier to tell someone, hey I completed card #8 than "Really long
description of task". I know there is a bookmarklet out there that surfaces
the hidden numbers, but getting an entire team of non-technical people to run
it consistently is near impossible. It really should just be a configuration
option.

~~~
Carrok
Also I've been requesting a simple list item count for at least a year. As in,
show me that a certain board has X number of cards in it. Pretty basic stuff
that is still missing despite paying for the service and asking for it
multiple times.

------
wingerlang
Being able to minimise the columns is GREAT, I've been looking forever for a
kanban that does this. I don't understand why it is not a standard feature.

------
anonbanker
So far this is amazing. I might move my team to this, as we were already
considering a trello subscription. Quite a surprise to see this.

------
rtpg
One thing this seems to get right is pricing.

I get soooo much value out of Trello but have no reason to go onto the paying
plans except charity.

~~~
Nullabillity
And they still seem to be doing well for themselves, so what's the problem?

------
fiatjaf
This is a Trello clone, I don't see any new features, but it is probably as
good as Trello, except that it is limited to "funnel" processes, not any
disordered lists you want, like Trello.

The "updating" bar at the top is annoying.

~~~
aeliusadrianus
Is it really limited to processes? It seems to support unordered lists, like
in this board:
[https://kantree.io/b/553f546c63-setup](https://kantree.io/b/553f546c63-setup)

------
pmontra
Plans for an Android app? Trello's one is quite good on a 8" tablet. I can do
meetings without a computer.

~~~
emixam
Indeed, their Android app is amazing and we hope to offer something of the
same level in the future. Right now, Kantree is responsive and will adapt to
smaller screens. The experience should be good on tablets. Unfortunately,
we're still having a few touch and performance issues on larger projects which
we are working on.

------
lucaspottersky
nice, although that green hurts my eyes...

~~~
steveridout
A handful of people have said the same about my website which uses a darker
shade of green. Perhaps with enough users someone will complain whatever the
colour is but I'm wondering - is there something about green specifically that
elicits this strong negative response in certain people?

~~~
orthecreedence
Reminds me of Gak from Nickelodeon. The color doesn't really bother me, but my
laptop has a shitty TN panel so I'm not the authority on color.

------
somesillyhnuser
"hashing in geek terms using bcrypt"

<sarcasm> I believe you </sarcasm>

------
huhtenberg
Yup, a paid Trello clone with marginal functional differences.

~~~
atit
First of all, Trello also has paid plans.

Second, I've used the title to compare it to Trello as a click-bait, mostly
because you've probably heard of Trello more than Kanban, which is what
kantree is.

And Trello is Kanban too, but people would think that Trello actually invented
something new, only it didn't... :)

